# Girls with Tattoos? Guy Opinions



## zespheley (Dec 16, 2011)

So outta curiousity being a girl with a few tattoos, what do you think of a girl with tattoo/s? Do you prefer them in a certain place or without any? Why? hahaha


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 16, 2011)

feminine tat2s that flow with a womans shape are sexy as hell


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 16, 2011)

Yup! A classy tattoo is always nice, when spewing on.


----------



## flexxthese (Dec 16, 2011)

love me a girl with two sleeves


----------



## alex_200 (Dec 16, 2011)

i like small tattoos on the lower back thats for sure.


----------



## zespheley (Dec 16, 2011)

alex_200 said:


> i like small tattoos on the lower back thats for sure.


So you got something to look at?  jk


----------



## zespheley (Dec 16, 2011)

flexxthese said:


> love me a girl with two sleeves


 
Masculinity in a way aint it?
  What kind of frame on the girl..slender or a athletic type


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 16, 2011)

whores all of them


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 16, 2011)

I don't think it really matters, do you?

Fat, skinny, tall  or obese. These Mutha phuqas don't care about you. will tattoo you, as long as you pay them.


----------



## zespheley (Dec 16, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> whores all of them


 

 Not the first 3


----------



## zespheley (Dec 16, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> I don't think it really matters, do you?
> 
> Fat, skinny, tall or obese. These Mutha phuqas don't care about you. will tattoo you, as long as you pay them.


 
I give you that.  But some of them work to make sure the tat goes with the body figure. At least mine did..he added the rose to my tribal dragon. lol


----------



## KelJu (Dec 16, 2011)

The ink has to flow with their personality. Also, if you are going to get ink, fucking get ink. This tiny butterfly on the foot bullshit is laughable.


----------



## flexxthese (Dec 16, 2011)

zespheley said:


> Masculinity in a way aint it?
> What kind of frame on the girl..slender or a athletic type



Not from my viewpoint. Sleeves can be very attractive on a girl. I love em. I'm an ink junkie anyways, i've  been working on sketching my own sleeves.

edit: and no matter what body type.


----------



## flexxthese (Dec 16, 2011)

dope.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 16, 2011)

zespheley said:


> I give you that.  But some of them work to make sure the tat goes with the body figure. At least mine did..he added the rose to my tribal dragon. lol



Right on. Show me yours!


----------



## zespheley (Dec 16, 2011)

KelJu said:


> The ink has to flow with their personality. Also, if you are going to get ink, fucking get ink. This tiny butterfly on the foot bullshit is laughable.


 
where is that pic?


----------



## zespheley (Dec 16, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> Right on. Show me yours!


 
Scroll way up to first post, 3rd pic.


----------



## flexxthese (Dec 16, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> Right on. Show me yours!




i'm gonna go out on a limb here and guess it's the one posted in her OP. Could be wrong, but i have a feeling

edit: beat me to it


----------



## zespheley (Dec 16, 2011)

flexxthese said:


> dope.


 Beautiful first one.  I see what you mean..


----------



## yeksetm (Dec 16, 2011)

Would much prefer a nice sleeve on a girl rather than a tramp stamp! I think tattoos can be like clothes, not everyone can pull them off!


----------



## KelJu (Dec 16, 2011)

zespheley said:


> where is that pic?



Not in the pictures, the pictures are good. I just mean as a general point. That is a pet peeve of mine along with annoying faggots who get Chinese symbols.


----------



## zespheley (Dec 16, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Not in the pictures, the pictures are good. I just mean as a general point. That is a pet peeve of mine along with annoying faggots who get Chinese symbols.


----------



## Imosted (Dec 16, 2011)

flexxthese said:


> love me a girl with two sleeves


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 16, 2011)

Baby, tattoos aren't for realz, If you were to visit my neighborhood, I'd still take your purse. 

J/K


----------



## zespheley (Dec 16, 2011)

How bout this : could YOU go out on a random street full of people with tats and pick out who got a tat done out of the spur of the moment type shit? (aka drunk night etc)


----------



## zespheley (Dec 16, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> Baby, tattoos aren't for realz, If you were to visit my neighborhood, I'd still take your purse.
> 
> J/K


 

What purse? hahaha


----------



## flexxthese (Dec 16, 2011)

I know someone who has the blue M&M on her foot. or ankle, i forget which. clearly a drunken idea though.

I did however at one point want Toad from mario bros tattooed on my balls. That was a sober idea.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 16, 2011)

Okay, I'm slow....gunz and roses.


----------



## MDR (Dec 16, 2011)

I generally like tattoos on women.  My wife has around thirty.  A little creativity goes a long way.  The same old shit that everyone else has is pretty boring.  Gotta fit with the personality, too.


----------



## LAM (Dec 16, 2011)

I don't mind a couple of tats.  hopefully all of them can be covered up when in formal wear.


----------



## zespheley (Dec 16, 2011)

flexxthese said:


> I know someone who has the blue M&M on her foot. or ankle, i forget which. clearly a drunken idea though.
> 
> I did however at one point want Toad from mario bros tattooed on my balls. That was a sober idea.


 

nice.


----------



## troubador (Dec 16, 2011)

Don't usually care much either way.


----------



## zespheley (Dec 16, 2011)

troubador said:


> Don't usually care much either way.


 
^  a guy whos not picky lol. that could be good too. do you know what kinda girl you want anyway?


----------



## zespheley (Dec 16, 2011)

thats a pet peeve of mine where a guy doesn't know what he wants... (in relationship or life or both, etc)


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 16, 2011)

Awesome, a woman who knows the score.

 Muscle or no muscle, that is the question?


----------



## zespheley (Dec 16, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> Awesome, a woman who knows the score.
> 
> Muscle or no muscle, that is the question?


 
muscle, not bulky


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 16, 2011)

is this a dating thread now?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 16, 2011)

LAM said:


> I don't mind a couple of tats.  hopefully all of them can be covered up when in formal wear.



this right here ^ . No place for tats in the business world. Must be able to cover them.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 16, 2011)

zespheley said:


> muscle, not bulky



Lots O muscle here, no bulk.....All muscle!


----------



## BillHicksFan (Dec 16, 2011)

KelJu said:


> The ink has to flow with their personality. Also, if you are going to get ink, fucking get ink. This tiny butterfly on the foot bullshit is laughable.



^^^ This. Small tattoos are about as attractive as a hairy mole.

If you're gonna get ink, do it properly and with good taste, especially if you're female.


----------



## zespheley (Dec 16, 2011)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> is this a dating thread now?


 
Who's asking for who's number KOS?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 16, 2011)

this bulky dude is very much taken


----------



## zespheley (Dec 16, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> Lots O muscle here, no bulk.....All muscle!


 
Well theres a limit to where it starts getting disgusting.


----------



## zespheley (Dec 16, 2011)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> this bulky dude is very much taken


 
We all saw that


----------



## alex_200 (Dec 16, 2011)

zespheley said:


> So you got something to look at?  jk



it gives me an excuse to look down there...


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 16, 2011)

zespheley said:


> Well theres a limit to where it starts getting disgusting.



Well, Zespheley, I wanna push that limit, and then some!


----------



## zespheley (Dec 16, 2011)

push the limits as i was brought up and also told again and again in bmt haha good for you.  I wanna push my limits too 





IronAddict said:


> Well, Zespheley, I wanna push that limit, and then some!


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 16, 2011)

zespheley said:


>



Naw, baby, I just wanna be friends...


----------



## troubador (Dec 16, 2011)

zespheley said:


> ^  a guy whos not picky lol. that could be good too. do you know what kinda girl you want anyway?



I'm usually accused of being overly picky but tattoos aren't one of them, unless it's like a Mike Tyson deal. I like women who are intelligent... and have big tits.


----------



## zespheley (Dec 16, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> Naw, baby, I just wanna be friends...


 whatever that meant lol. was i saying something different?
Translation : Pushing my limits = my body's limits in a new physique LOL


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 16, 2011)

lol please, just trying to carry a repore, sweety.


----------



## zespheley (Dec 16, 2011)

troubador said:


> I'm usually accused of being overly picky but tattoos aren't one of them, unless it's like a Mike Tyson deal. I like women who are intelligent... and have big tits.


 
lol


----------



## crackerjackbuff (Dec 17, 2011)

they are ok but they definitely need to be in a place you could easily cover them up..its not that i find them trashy it just so happens most girls i know with tattoos are..go figure


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 17, 2011)

zespheley said:


> whatever that meant lol. was i saying something different?
> Translation : Pushing my limits = my body's limits in a new physique LOL



You look familiar, have I seen you before?

Your face looks like it could be in magazines.


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 17, 2011)

Tatts on a chick are cool.  Unless she's so fat her stretchmarks have stretchmarks.  

Tatts from a little symbol on an ankle to mostly covered is ok in my book.  Got a nice face and a decent body?  cool!


----------



## Laborer (Dec 17, 2011)

I like tats on a chick


----------



## DOMS (Dec 17, 2011)

It depends.

Are the tattoos high quality and laid out intelligently? Then yes.

Does she look like a fucking DoodlePad? Then no.


----------



## ManInBlack (Dec 17, 2011)

Some girls don't look right with tattoos, just like some dudes don't i guess...But if a girl can rock them, then DAMN there isn't anything hotter.


----------



## zespheley (Dec 18, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> Some girls don't look right with tattoos, just like some dudes don't i guess...But if a girl can rock them, then DAMN there isn't anything hotter.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Dec 18, 2011)

They girl has to be hot too otherwise it's a disaster.


----------



## SFW (Dec 18, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> Naw, baby, I just wanna be friends...



You thirsty ass nigga. Time for a match.com account instead of chatting with fags in sheeps clothing.


----------



## zespheley (Dec 18, 2011)

To the guy who gave me neg rep - that's an opinion but thanks. I'm happy with what I have and that won't matter


----------



## zespheley (Dec 18, 2011)

SFW said:


> You thirsty ass nigga. Time for a match.com account instead of chatting with fags in sheeps clothing.


So who's the fag in Sheeps clothing ?


----------



## chucky1 (Dec 18, 2011)

this is my type of girl, my wife is heavily tattoo'd as well


----------



## Lang (Dec 18, 2011)

I love good art on a women!


----------



## Lang (Dec 18, 2011)

Love the flower, this is very sexy on her.


----------



## .V. (Dec 18, 2011)

Not a fan.  Never have been.  But to each their own.  I actually ended up marrying a woman with four of them...but she did tell me she'd never get one where she couldn't cover it up...  She also promised me no arms, no breasts.  When she got one on her wrist...I was more than a little pissed about that.  The ones she already had, they came with her...the one on her wrist... just fucking ugly.  Everyone else says it's beautiful, she tried to tell me the intent and the meaning should make me like it.  Sorry... I hate it and I always will.


----------



## zespheley (Dec 18, 2011)

Interesting. Yea I'd never get those places either lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 18, 2011)

the nutrex chic has a cool tat on her boob

larissa?


----------



## zespheley (Dec 18, 2011)

Killerofsaints ----


----------



## zespheley (Dec 18, 2011)

I find that kind of gross..lol but thats me.  



chucky1 said:


> this is my type of girl, my wife is heavily tattoo'd as well


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 18, 2011)

chucky1 said:


> this is my type of girl, my wife is heavily tattoo'd as well



I like this.


----------



## flexxthese (Dec 18, 2011)

zespheley said:


> Killerofsaints ----




What'd you do, stain all your sheets and have to throw em out?


----------



## bulldogz (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## fatburners (Dec 18, 2011)

This would be ok


----------



## zespheley (Dec 18, 2011)

flexxthese said:


> What'd you do, stain all your sheets and have to throw em out?


 
i actually have 2 mattresses, one on the bottom is bigger and i don't have sheets to fit it currently lol..


----------



## sparks1420 (Dec 18, 2011)

my girl is heavily tatted...i love it. one of the first things that attracted me to her..we both are, and i wouldnt have it any other way


----------



## JJ-INSANE1 (Dec 18, 2011)

I notice a lot of girls like tattoos on their backside . I like it especially with hot girls . I wish I can get more myself , but the money situation this year is bad .


----------



## JJ-INSANE1 (Dec 18, 2011)

zespheley said:


> I find that kind of gross..lol but thats me.


   I feel this is taking it too far . When I got my first tattoo my artist said with a hint of sarcasm " they can be addictive .


----------



## chucky1 (Dec 18, 2011)

zespheley said:


> I find that kind of gross..lol but thats me.



not gross!  this is hot  wheres my pic with my name on you?


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 19, 2011)

JJ-INSANE1 said:


> I feel this is taking it too far . When I got my first tattoo my artist said with a hint of sarcasm " they can be addictive .



They are addictive.


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 19, 2011)

I like women's bodies.  Ain't nothing in the world sexier than a smokin' hot female body.  I can take or leave tattoos on women as long as they don't detract from her body.  Once they become a distraction, she's gone too far.

Kat Von D USED to be a beautiful woman.  She took the ink too far and is now just a walking freak show.


----------



## banker23 (Dec 19, 2011)

Don't like any tattoos myself; but I might be able to look past some. Thigh tattoos are prob the only ones that are complete turnoffs. Especially large thigh tats; The Sturgis guys are into that stuff though I hear, so I imagine girls who do that are looking for that type of guy.


----------



## PressuringChival (Dec 19, 2011)

Don't think tattoos are for me.


----------



## PressuringChival (Dec 19, 2011)

Kind of a put off :s


----------



## effinrob (Dec 20, 2011)

i think its sexy if there tasteful


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Dec 21, 2011)

I like some tats on girls. It gives them flavor, an extra wild side. Sort of similar to a girl having red highlights in her hair.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Dec 21, 2011)

ALBOB said:


> I like women's bodies. Ain't nothing in the world sexier than a smokin' hot female body. I can take or leave tattoos on women as long as they don't detract from her body. Once they become a distraction, she's gone too far.
> 
> Kat Von D USED to be a beautiful woman. She took the ink too far and is now just a walking freak show.


 I agree, she went overboard. She has photos without the tats, and looks a bit better.


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 21, 2011)

Girls with tattoo's......H...O...T !!!!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 21, 2011)

^hot!


----------



## aircav (Dec 30, 2011)

If it is tasteful and not offensive then it is a personal choice but women that go around showing their tramp stamp are just advertising their slut level.


----------



## RonsterM (Dec 30, 2011)

I thought they were ok until my daughter showed up with one!


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 31, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> You look familiar, have I seen you before?
> 
> Your face looks like it could be in magazines.



Girl of The Day: Adriana Lima (77 Photos) | The Social Newspaper


----------



## bb1129 (Dec 31, 2011)

RonsterM said:


> I thought they were ok until my daughter showed up with one!


 

ouch.


----------



## Kirk B (Dec 31, 2011)

sexy ass hell on the right women my wife is tatted down as am I and I love tatts time for some more


----------



## TexHD (Jan 21, 2012)

Chicks with pro pieces and not homemade bs tatts are fkn hott!!! To each their own, but I would still rail the hell out of Kat Von D


----------

